# Bianchi Pista Sizing



## gohmdoree

I been thinking of getting a used Bianchi Pista.

I came across a 2008 57cm, and a 2009 55cm.

These would be eBay orders, so I won't have the opportunity of trying them.

I stand at 6', and my inseam is about 32".

Would either bike fit? They are selling the 2008 for $500 and the 2009 is less, but comes out to about the same with shipping.

Worth it?


----------



## waldo425

I would say that the 57 would be okay without knowing what you normally ride or what your reach is (for all I know you have T-Rex arms.)


----------



## blakcloud

I doubt either one would be good for you. The 59 would be closer to someone who is six feet tall. You are going to get, you should be fitted advice or my personal favorite is buy a bike for cockpit size or top tube length. But if you don't know how you should fit on a road bike, how would you know the top tube length? Or you are going to get I am 7 feet tall and I fit on a 49 cm just fine but you are buying on the internet and there is not so perfect way to look at this. I know there are holes to my argument but bear with me.

Bianchi make a 55, 57, 59, and 61 in the larger frame sizes. If you think you fit on a 55 at 6 feet tall, who are they making the 61 for? Like most companies they make bikes for people 5' 2" to about 6' 2". So you are not the largest size but most likely the size below. Take each size and you can predict what size that bike is intended for. It isn't a hundred percent accurate but I would guess 80-90 percent accurate. 

As I said, there are holes to this method but I think it can give you a starting point.


----------



## gohmdoree

I went to a LBS and rode on a 53. Had plenty of room so that confirmed it for me. Worst case will put it up on the market for someone else.


----------



## 41ants

gohmdoree said:


> I been thinking of getting a used Bianchi Pista.
> 
> I came across a 2008 57cm, and a 2009 55cm.
> 
> These would be eBay orders, so I won't have the opportunity of trying them.
> 
> I stand at 6', and my inseam is about 32".
> 
> Would either bike fit? They are selling the 2008 for $500 and the 2009 is less, but comes out to about the same with shipping.
> 
> Worth it?


I just sold mine after 3 years of ownership. I'm 6'1 and mine was a 59cm. Fit me like a glove! You might be able to get away with the 57, but I would venture the 59 would be the size for you. Also, the person who purchased mine was 6'.


----------



## gohmdoree

I had my bike shipped direct to my LBS. It is a 55cm. Not sure about the fit. My inseam is 31.5cm I think, from my last fitting. I stand 6', but found out I have shorter legs.

I will see in an hour how the fit is. Otherwise, I can sell it and look for something else.


----------



## Fixed

*size*



41ants said:


> I just sold mine after 3 years of ownership. I'm 6'1 and mine was a 59cm. Fit me like a glove! You might be able to get away with the 57, but I would venture the 59 would be the size for you. Also, the person who purchased mine was 6'.


I'm 5'9" and ride a 55 Pista.


----------



## gohmdoree

Finally, rode the bike a few times. The 55cm seems to fit me fine. With that said, I haven't tried a 57cm, only a 53cm.

Pretty content with the sizing and will ride it for as long as it is worth it.

Only thing I might change is the crank arm length. It is currently at 170, but I think that is probably good for me.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer

I really think you should try out a 57 and a 59, I'm 6ft and ride a 59, I have a 34 inseam, and the bike has a 57cm tt, if you have a road bike try and find one that has a similar TT lengh. I think you might not have a whole lot of crotch room on a 59 though, but a 57 should be good.


----------



## gohmdoree

I'll keep an eye out for a 57. Already purchased my two bikes. I ride a 54cm Cervelo RS Rival and a 55cm Bianchi Pista.


----------



## zwingz

I'm 6' as well and ride a 59. I do have long legs, but it fits well. I would have liked a 57 for the reach, but there would have been way too much seat post.


----------



## gohmdoree

All the replies are making me curious about a 57. Do see frames out there. Maybe have to try one and then swapping it out for it.


----------

